# Disposable income



## benjo788

Привет всем.
Как сказать "disposable income" по-русски? Определает ту часть вашего дохода, что можно было бы потратить на то, что хотите.
Спасибо


----------



## Andrey05

benjo788 said:


> Привет всем.
> Как сказать "disposable income" по-русски? Определает ту часть вашего дохода, что можно было бы потратить на то, что хотите.
> Спасибо


 
чистый доход
также располагаемый доход


----------



## ExMax

Всё-таки, "располагаемый доход". "Чистый доход" обычно применяют по отношению к финансам предприятия; термин обычно соответствует английскому "net income".


----------



## rusita preciosa

ExMax said:


> Всё-таки, "располагаемый доход". "Чистый доход" обычно применяют по отношению к финансам предприятия; термин обычно соответствует английскому "net income".


 agree


How about *cвобoдныe cpeдcтвa*


----------



## ExMax

rusita preciosa said:


> How about *câîáoäíûe cpeäcòâa*


I would translate "free funds"


----------



## rusita preciosa

ExMax said:


> I would translate "free funds"


Great ExMax! may be you could give your own version

P.S. Love your avatar, benjo!


----------



## ExMax

У нас непонимание. По моей версии, "disposable income" - это "располагаемый доход", а "свободные средства" - это "free funds"


----------



## rusita preciosa

ExMax said:


> У нас непонимание. По моей версии, "disposable income" - это "располагаемый доход", а "свободные средства" - это "free funds"


 
Oh, OK, got it - didn't pay attention when reading your previous post.
*располагаемый доход* sounds better, although I've never heard that term.


----------



## Andrey05

rusita preciosa said:


> Oh, OK, got it - didn't pay attention when reading your previous post.
> *располагаемый доход* sounds better, although I've never heard that term.


 
That's the point, *располагаемый доход *is an economic term used by specialists only; in colloquial use *чистый *is more frequent: Чистая зарплата, Я получаю 40 т. р. *чистыми*, etc. 

You guys are totally right that the exact scientific term for 'disposable income' is *располагаемый доход, *but if a colloquial, non-scientific use was intended (which one may presume based on the way the question was asked), I would personally use чистый (заработок, доход, зарплата и т.п.)


----------



## rusita preciosa

Andrey05 said:


> That's the point, *располагаемый доход *is an economic term used by specialists only; in colloquial use *чистый *is more frequent: Чистая зарплата, Я получаю 40 т. р. *чистыми*, etc.


I disagree. Disposable income is the portion of income after tax but also after routine expenses such as rent/mortgage, car payments, insurance, credit card bills etc... So it is after tax + after "fixed costs" so to speak. *Чистый* *доход* is just after tax.

That's why I like ExMax’s *располагаемый доход* as a “professional” term and proposed *cвобoдныe cpeдcтвa* as a more colloquial version.


----------



## Andrey05

rusita preciosa said:


> I disagree. Disposable income is the portion of income after tax but also after routine expenses such as rent/mortgage, car payments, insurance, credit card bills etc... So it is after tax + after "fixed costs" so to speak. *Чистый* *доход* is just after tax.


 
May I ask for the source of this definition? I looked up Wikipedia, Britanica and InvestorWords and they all define disposable income as the person's income net of taxes and compulsory social-insurance contributions. "Fixed costs" in your example like rent/mortgage, car payments, (non-compulsory) insurance and credit card bills are all part of consumption made out of the disposable income. After all, you may choose to sell your car or buy a cheaper house, so these are not "uncontrollable" expenses. Moreover, you can classify all consumption as "credit card bills" if you always use credit card. In my understanding this should not be subtracted when defining disposable income. 
What do you think?


----------



## rusita preciosa

so what is the difference then between *net income* and *disposable income*? compulsory insurance/soical contributions? (sorry I did not have time to look at Wiki andf other sources)


----------



## rusita preciosa

Here you go! That's what I confused it with (from Wki):
*Discretionary income* is income after subtracting taxes and normal expenses (such as rent or mortgage, utilities, insurance, medical, transportation, property maintenance, child support, inflation, food and sundries, &c.) to maintain a certain standard of living.[5] It is the amount of an individual's income available for spending after the essentials (such as food, clothing, and shelter) have been taken care of:
Discretionary income = Gross income - taxes - necessities 
 
You are right, Andrey05, I did cive a wrong definition of disposable income.
 
I still disagree that disposable income can be translated as *Чистый* *доход* (net income)


----------



## Andrey05

rusita preciosa said:


> so what is the difference then between *net income* and *disposable income*? compulsory insurance/soical contributions? (sorry I did not have time to look at Wiki andf other sources)


 
As ExMax noted, the term 'net income' applies more to companies (= чистая прибыль) and 'disposable income' - to natural persons. Social contributions are the compulsory insurance payments automatically subtracted from your salary / allowance. I think the word 'uncontrollable' makes a good distinction with other expences that are part of the DI.


----------



## Andrey05

rusita preciosa said:


> I still disagree that disposable income can be translated as *Чистый* *доход* (net income)


 
There's a subtle difference between *Чистый* *доход / чистый заработок* and *чистая прибыль* in Russian. I would definitely translate *чистая прибыль* as net income, but have some doubts about *чистый заработок...* I wouldn't have a problem translating disposable income_ as _*чистый заработок *_in colloquial context _as I think it would add more clarity for a non-economist, so that s/he would not be confused between disposable, discretionary or other sorts of income  After all, the meaning is the same.

Let's wait for ExMax (I bet he'll coin *чистый заработок* as net salary and *чистая прибыль*  as net profit


----------



## elemika

rusita preciosa said:


> Oh, OK, got it - didn't pay attention when reading your previous post.
> *располагаемый доход* sounds better, although I've never heard that term.


Maybe this will help?

And this one: 
*Чистый личный доход **(disposal income, DI) *—
средства, остающиеся в распоряжении населения, исчисляемые как разность
между _чистым национальным продуктом _и суммой всех прямых и косвенных
_налогов_, доходов _корпораций_, не выплаченных в виде _дивидендов _и удержанных
ими в качестве чистых сбережений, к которой прибавляется сумма трансферт-
ных платежей (пенсии, проценты по государственным займам и т. п.). Синони-
мы: *Личный доход после вычета налогов, Располагаемый доход*.
http://www.forex-mmcis.ru/books/Tex...Novikov._A_management_on_market_economics.pdf


----------



## benjo788

Wow. Lots of responses for such a little question! Thanks for all your help.
I was translating a piece from Pride and Prejudice: '...she recollected that there might be other family livings to be disposed of ...' and I obviously wanted to make her English a little more understandable.
I went for, '...поняла, что может быть и другие семейные доходы, что можно было бы потратить...'
Звучит?

@rusita preciosa: I was thinking the same thing about your avatar!


----------



## ExMax

benjo788 said:


> '...поняла, что может быть и другие семейные доходы, что можно было бы потратить...'



Ну, слава богу, разобрались. А то чуть не ушли в официальные определения в Системе Национальных Счетов от Federal Statistical Agency, International Monetary Fund и Государственного Комитета Статистики. 
Фраза действительно звучит  
А можно и так: "...Она припомнила, что семья могла располагать и другими средствами...".


----------



## Awwal12

benjo788 said:


> Wow. Lots of responses for such a little question! Thanks for all your help.
> I was translating a piece from Pride and Prejudice: '...she recollected that there might be other family livings to be disposed of ...' and I obviously wanted to make her English a little more understandable.
> I went for, '...поняла, что может быть и другие семейные доходы, что можно было бы потратить...'
> Звучит?


Если честно, не очень.
1. *может* быть и другие семейные доходы -> *могут* быть и другие семейные доходы. Неверное согласование.
2. "доходы, *что* можно было бы потратить": правильнее "доходы, *которые* можно было бы потратить". "_Что_" могло бы быть допустимо здесь разве что в рамках какого-нибудь возвышенно-поэтического стиля ("меч, что вы держите...").
3. Наконец, пусть это довольно субъективно, но само выражение "*тратить доходы*" мне кажется слегка нелепым. Доходы можно _получать_, а _тратят_ люди деньги, средства, наличные и пр.
Совет - не переводите "to be disposed of" вообще. Ведь и так понятно, что доходы существуют для того, чтобы полученные деньги впоследствии потратить.


----------



## rusita preciosa

benjo788 said:


> Wow. Lots of responses for such a little question! Thanks for all your help.
> I was translating a piece from Pride and Prejudice: '...she recollected that there might be other family livings to be disposed of ...' and I obviously wanted to make her English a little more understandable.
> I went for, '...поняла, что может быть и другие семейные доходы, что можно было бы потратить...'
> Звучит?
> 
> @rusita preciosa: I was thinking the same thing about your avatar!


Well, there is a reason for the requirement to provide context.

If you specified that you are translating Jane Austen, you would have gotten very different and much more meaningful contributions.

Still not enough context but may be *dispose of* here should be *избавиться от* rather than *тратить?*
BTW, are you sure *family livings* are *доходы* and not *накопления*? that also depends on the context


----------



## Andrey05

benjo788 said:


> Wow. Lots of responses for such a little question! Thanks for all your help.


 
That's the beauty of this forum  As we say, В споре рождается истина.



> I was translating a piece from Pride and Prejudice: '...she recollected that there might be other family livings to be disposed of ...' and I obviously wanted to make her English a little more understandable.


 
Seeing the remark on formal scientific vs. colloquial context, this citation has little to do with the well-defined 'disposable income'. I second Rusita's comment that more context is needed. In any case you don't need to specify if those family livings are net of taxes and social insurance contributions 

And thanks a lot Elemica, I kind of guessed intuitively but did not know for sure that Чистый (личный) and Располагаемый доход were used synonymously in Russian.


----------



## benjo788

ExMax и Awwal12, спасибо большое.
Rusita preciosa, I'm not even sure myself about the meaning of the sentence, даже хотя бы я англичанин! The thing is, dоes избавиться от have the same meaning as бросать? In this case, I do not think it would translate well here.


----------



## rusita preciosa

benjo788 said:


> dоes избавиться от have the same meaning as бросать? In this case, I do not think it would translate well here.


 
*избавиться/избавляться от* - get rid of, dispose of
*выбрoсить/выбрaсывать* - throw away, dispose of
*бросить/бросать* - throw (physically); leave (e.g. a person)

The verb *бросать* by itself is not used as "throw away", there need to be some qualifiers, e.g. 
*бросaть в помoйку* - (literally) throw in the garbage can (guess for you that would be "garbage bin" )
*бросaть деньги на ветеp* - waste money (idiomatic)


----------



## Andrey05

A tip: you will make the readers a big favour by starting another thread. This is required by the rules but most importantly will help those searching for 'dispose of', since the 'disposable income' story has been fully answered.


----------

